# Idaho hunting forums??



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know of a forum site like this one that is for Idaho specific. Ive searching around on the net and cant find one.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is the Idaho flyway page over at the Refuge, not excatly like this one, but you could check it out. If nothing else you ask the question over on it too.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/foru ... y.php?f=47


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.uplandidaho.com


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I checked out that last one and it seems like the best one so far, they definetly know of the places, I go hunting up there.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

try sagecreekforums.com


----------



## Transfixer (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a small posting here.http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Idah ... ting_F152/

db


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.IdahoHuntingForum.com is a new one you can try.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Will do thanks for the heads up.


----------

